# rip shift rebuild



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

dropped my 06 off to the chevy dealer 2 weeks ago to have the clutch, cmc, and slave replaced. yesterday (saturday) they called me an told me it was ready to pick up. i got in the car and the rip shifter was all messed up. it was worse than the stock shifter.

when i confronted the tech he said there was a spring and a flat disc that popped out when he removed the shifter, but didnt know how or where to reinstall it. so he somehow thought it would better that i found it myself, or worse that i some how wouldnt notice.

now correct me if im wrong, but for some reason i seem to remember a spring that came with the shifter that was loose in the box. when i went to check the install directions, i couldnt find any part or any mention about having to install a spring, which leads me to doubt myself.

so my question is, does anyone know of where i can find a drawing or a schematic that i could give to them to rebuild my shifter??

second, do you think its something than can be rebuilt, or is this something thats like "nope, order me a new one"?

and last, is this something that the tech should have even been messing with? i know that the shifter has to be removed to fully drop the trans, but should he have been anywhere near where this spring and flat disc are located? i dont know since i didnt install it. but if its anything like my hurst was for my ranger, it all basically dropped into the location and put the bolts in and call it a day. 

it also seemed to be louder for the little bit that i drove it. i know they didnt forget to reinstall the rubber boot i read about in the instructions, only because it wasnt installed when i had the shifter installed, its actually sitting inside the car. any additional thoughts??


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't remember any spring or washer. Simple drop in.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

GotTogO said:


> I don't remember any spring or washer. Simple drop in.


 yea theres springs. appearently they are even supposeto be rebuilt. the kit is called the replacement spring set. but it doesnt show where they go


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

I only meant there wasn't one in the box. But I couldn't really remember so I pulled the box out of the attic. No spring.

If this guy had pieces falling off when he removed it, then he didn't know what he was doing and he butchered it trying to take it out (but I don't see how). Or, it was already toast.

Either way, sounds like you need someone who knows how to rebuild one. Sorry man.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Get a hold of GMM. They sell rebuild kits and I'm sure could help you with the install. The only way the spring came out was he took the shifter apart instead of just unbolting the handle or the four bolts from the base. I would talk to the service manager. Another example of why no one else is ever going to touch my car.


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

Lol. I know I'm late to this. But come on. This has new goodies all over it. Lol. Make them buy you a new shifter and have them install it and then sell your old one. Then with that money you just made take your girl out for a night out! Win Win!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

How so? Remember, it was at a dealership. If anything, they might pop for a stock shifter if you could prove that they're to blame but I can't see GM paying for an aftermarket shifter.


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

Very good point. But just because its not a stock part doesnt mean they won't pay for it. But you do have to prove they were at fault.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've never heard of a dealership pay for a performance part upgrade. At best they may give you a stock one which is crap. Spend the couple of bucks and refurbish it.


----------

